# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами

## Dayal Nitai das

Это интервью с Махараджем было опубликовано на сайте kazan24. Раньше на главной странице Кришна.ру давали в новостях такие события - когда какие-нибудь СМИ писали о сознании Кришны. Не знаю как сейчас...

*Большой медведь Элвиса Пресли*

http://kazan24.ru/index.php?page=news&ID=55937

2 февраля 2011 15:30

(Оксана Ефимова, специально для Города24) 

*Он известен как проповедник, учитель, музыкант. При рождении ему было дано имя Шон О'Нил Хобгуд. После, пройдя долгий духовный путь, он получил новое имя – Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами. Сегодня это имя ассоциируется с вегетарианством, учением Харе Кришна и музыкальным звучанием уникальной группы «Казахстан Баджан групп».

Говинда Свами Махараджа, известный мировой общественности проповедник, одаренный музыкант, создатель уникальной музыкальной группы, названный младший брат короля рок-н-ролла Элвиса Пресли проводит сеансы медитации, путешествует и принимает участие в открытии вегетарианских кафе по всему миру.

Именно на открытии ведического кафе в Казани нам удалось встретиться с известным гуру и задать ему несколько вопросов.*



*- Вы помните, когда открыли своё первое ведическое кафе?*

- Первое своё кафе я открыл в Торонто в 1977 году. Открытые мною рестораны есть в Израиле, Казахстане. В Казахстане сегодня вегетарианство становится всё более популярным. В январе я участвовал в открытии вегетарианского ресторана в Стамбуле. Пару лет назад мы открыли два ресторана в Будапеште.

*- Ведические кафе, рестораны, вегетарианство, духовный путь – в этом что-то есть…*

- Мы видим, что вегетарианство в наше время становится могучей силой. Мы живём в век, когда в мире происходит много всего. И многие задаются вопросом, что же они делают для экологии и всё больше понимают, что происходит с экономикой в мире. Вегетарианство – это направление, которое даёт решение проблем в экологии. Оказывается, газ, который используется для отопления – метан, используется и на скотобойне. И многие учёные беспокоятся, что если ничего не изменится, то наши потомки будут жить в очень плохих условиях.

*- То есть мы сами создатели того, что ждёт наших потомков в будущем?*

- Недавно я путешествовал по Бразилии и видел, как каждую секунду в языках пламени пожара погибали гектары амазонского леса. А этот лес производит основную часть кислорода для нашей планеты. Люди сжигают его, чтобы освободить площади для выращивания сои. Выращенная соя используется на корм скоту, который позже забивается на мясо. К примеру, чтобы сделать один гамбургер, требуется 1000 килограмм сои. А сколько людей можно накормить этим количеством сои. Популяризируя вегетарианство, мы пытаемся привлечь внимание людей к тому, как нужно относиться к матери земле. Люди в вегетарианском сообществе создают целые движения, чтобы спасти землю. В Татарстане у меня много друзей вегетарианцев. Речь об открытии здесь вегетарианского кафе велась очень давно, и я рад, что смог в этом поучаствовать.

*- Так кто же вы? Религиозный деятель или ресторатор?*

- Я и то, и другое. Я – учитель и я – бизнесмен. У людей должны быть определённые принципы, в соответствии с которыми мы живём. И если человек занимается бизнесом, он должен его основывать на определённых принципах. И я не думаю, что человек, обладающий религиозной верой, не может заниматься бизнесом. Я не вижу противоречий между двумя этими вещами.

*- Вы много путешествуете по России, Европе. Какой из городов произвёл на вас большее впечатление и где вас лучше всего принимали в роли учителя?*

- На вопрос о городе я отвечу с двух точек зрения. На востоке Индии есть очень древний город Вриндаван (город, известный как «вечно открытые Врата Неба» из-за частых озарений там многих неформальных лидеров человечества – прим. авт.). И когда я посетил его в 1977 году, я ощутил глубокое духовное ощущение любви. С другой точки зрения, что касается западного мира, то в Южной Африке есть город под названием Кейптаун. Это очень красивый город, в центре которого стоит гора, и когда я приезжаю в этот город, обязательно по канатной дороге добираюсь до вершины этой горы.

Второй вопрос сложен – меня во многих местах принимали очень тепло. В мой последний визит в Москву, например, на наше собрание собралось больше 1000 человек, мы провели совместную сессию медитации. И порядка 60% присутствующих такой опыт уже имели. Остальные попали на подобное собрание впервые. Мероприятие длилось около 4,5 часов, и прошло очень хорошо. Я должен быть с вами честен – мне больше нравится находиться в странах бывшего СССР, чем на западе. Люди в этих городах гостеприимны и подобного гостеприимства не встретишь в западном мире. И это факт.

*- Ваш дед был проповедником в Африке, отец – музыкальным менеджером. Почему вы выбрали именно этот путь? Ведь вы могли выбрать тот же путь, что ваш дед или остаться в родном Мемфисе, занимаясь музыкой.*

- Я чувствую, что отец и дед заронили семена веры в мои душу и сердце. Мой дед был очень духовным человеком. Не просто член какой-то религиозной веры, а именно духовный человек. Когда он приезжал из Африки, много времени уделял общению со мной, и я на деле представлял, что есть настоящие духовные качества. И когда я был молодым и встал на религиозный путь, мой дед одобрил это. Мой отец был продюсером, менеджером Элвиса Пресли, Джонни Кэша, Роя Орбиссона. И когда я был маленьким, они все были моими старшими братьями. И это тоже наложило на меня отпечаток и пение стало частью моей жизни. Когда я стал практиковать пение, как медитацию, это всё проявилось. Ребёнком я дружил с Элвисом Пресли.

*- Каким он вам запомнился и чему вы у него научились?*

- Элвис был по-настоящему хорошим человеком. Джонни Кэш был такой нервный человек и он всю свою жизнь употреблял наркотики. Я помню, что когда он был молодым, он всегда был каким-то странным. Рой Орбисон был джентльменом и мягким человеком. Его самая популярная песня «Oh Pretty Woman» и в 60-е годы он был очень известен. Джерри Ли Льюис был сумасшедшим. Когда мне было лет 7, он пришёл в наш дом. Это был жаркий воскресный день и мы играли во дворе. Он зашёл в дом, где мои родители пили пиво, посмотрел на мою мать, (а они были примерно одного возраста, и он всегда называл её «мама») и сказал: «Мама, откуда у тебя белые волосы?». Она пошла в ванную и принесла ему краску для волос. И он попросил: «А сделай и мне так же!». С тех пор он был известен как яркий блондин.

Элвис был мягким и приятным человеком. Я помню, что я был как его младший брат. И когда я сейчас езжу в гости к своей маме, она вспоминает, что он всегда любил меня. Он всегда улыбался, был приятен в общении. Я лишь один раз видел его разгневанным. Как-то он пришёл в дом моих родителей и предложил мне поехать вместе с ним в «Лунапарк». И там есть такой аттракцион, когда берёшь мячик, кидаешь его в бутылку и разбиваешь её. В качестве приза там раздавались маленькие медвежата. И был ещё приз в виде огромного медведя. Элвис посмотрел на него и сказал, обращаясь ко мне: «Хочешь этого медведя?». Я ответил: «Да, хочу! Дай его мне!». Он взял мяч и разбил бутылки, а затем посмотрел на рабочего аттракциона, который принёс ему маленького медведя. Но Элвис сказал: «Нет, давай мне большого!». Рабочий ответил, что он не может его получить. А Элвис продолжал настаивать: «Дай большого медведя!». Они долго препирались и, наконец, Элвис подошёл к этому парню и схватил его за воротник. Медведя нам дали. К сожалению, дети всегда теряют свои игрушки, и если бы тот медведь у меня сохранился, я бы давно уже стал миллионером.

Через несколько лет он начал сотрудничать с другим менеджером – Томом Паркером. Том не разрешал Элвису выступать на концертах, вовлекая его лишь в студийные записи и съёмки в фильмах. Но в 70-х годах он иногда позволял Элвису выступать в Лас-Вегасе и на первое такое шоу Элвис пригласил моего отца. Мой отец приехал в Лас-Вегас, они встретились с Элвисом после концерта и первое, что Элвис спросил у отца, было: «Где же твой сын Шон?». И мой отец ответил, что я встал на путь йоги и проповедую Хари Кришну. Элвис спросил у него: «Хари, что…» и тогда мой отец стал рассказывать ему про Хари Кришну. Он сказал ему, что это хорошие люди, ведут чистый образ жизни, они не курят, не принимают наркотиков. Элвису стало интересно. Но, к сожалению, мы с ним больше никогда не встретились. Это был великий человек. И у него волшебный голос. До сих пор, даже в наше время, я встречаю людей, которые с ума сходят по Элвису.

*- Традиционный вопрос – ваши впечатления от Казани?*

- В Казань я приезжал много раз и часто бывал в России, в Казахстане. Из всех моих путешествий больше всего нравится общение с татарами. У меня создалось впечатление, что татары люди открытые и впечатлительные.

*- В чём отличие Казани от других российских городов?*

- Это древний город с множеством старинных построек. Радует, что в Казани есть древняя культура, существует древняя нация людей, которые живут здесь. И здесь перемешаны древние культуры Запада, востока и Европы.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das



----------


## Евгений



----------


## Krishna Parishat das



----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Удивительная парикрама, 1995 год (предыдущие части можно на youtube найти)

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова



----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

Маленькое эссе о Святом Имени рассказанное Говинда Махараджем 9 марта 2012 года в Алма ате.
Мы можем понимать что у Господа есть разные формы. Первая форма, это его личная форма как Божества, вторая форма Святого Имени. Из этих 2 форм, вторая более милостивая. Человек может совершить оскорбление Божествам, и за это он не получит так просто прощения. Но если человек совершает ошибки по отношению к святому имени, но если он будет раскаиваться, то святое имя позволит погрузиться в нектар святого имени. Мы хотим ,чтобы все могли сосредоточить свое внимание и на форме божеств и на святом имени. Мы всегда подчеркиваем этот момент: во время повторения мантры очень важно концентрироваться на первом слове мантры - «Харе». Потому что есть большой шанс если человек сосредотачивает ум на первом слове мантры, вся мантра будет внимательной. Для этого требуется ваше активное участие, поскольку все что мы делаем сегодня нужно для нашего духовного развития. Во время повторения мантры во время киртана очень важно сосредотачиваться на мантре когда поет ведущий,и оставаться в этом же внимательном состоянии когда вы подпеваете. Так как мы поем Харе Кришна,я хочу прочитать вам молитву которая поможет сосредоточится нам,поскольку во время медитации очень важна внутренняя концентрация. Бхактивинода Тхакур написал книгу «Шаранагати» что значит полное предание себя Господу. После стихов в которых описывается весь процесс предания себя Господу,описывается величие мантры. Поэтому прошу всех сосредоточится пока я читаю этот стих хотя бы на минуту. «Сколько могущества заложено в Имени Кришны? Мое сердце сгорает в океане материальных желаний, так же как пустыня сгорает под палящим солнцем. Святое Имя проникает в мое сердце через мои уши, и проливает несравненный нектар на мою душу. Святое Имя говорит внутри моего сердца, оно движется на кончике моего языка, и беспрерывно танцует там, мое горло пересыхает, тело дрожит, и ноги двигаются без контроля..Реки слез текут из моих глаз, и по телу бежит пот, мое тело наполняется духовным экстазом. Поэтому волосы на теле стоят дыбом, и моя кожа становится бледной, я падаю без сознания и чувствую опустошение. Мое тело ломается от экстаза. Причиняя такие беспокойству телу, Святое Имя проливает нектар на мою душу. Святое Имя погружает меня в нектар божественности, и не позволяет мне понимать что либо потому что оно свело меня с ума. Оно украло мое сердце и все мое богатство. Таково поведение Кришны у кого я принял полное прибежище. Я не способен всего описать. Святое Имя Кришны независимо и действует по своему желанию, и если оно так становится счастливым, то это и мое счастье. Святое Имя это бутон божественной любви, обитель вкусов преданности. Таково могущество Святого имени. Оно проявляет свое могущество неполным образом, все же проявляя все свои трансцендентные качества, и оно крадет мое сердце и забирает сердце к Кришне. Когда Святое Имя проявляет себя полностью, оно забирает меня во Врадж и показывает мне все любовные отношения. Святое Имя дает мне мое изначальное духовное тело и позволяет вечно оставаться рядом с Кришной ,разрушая мою материалистическую, умственную концепцию. Святое Имя подобно философскому камню, подобно глубокой шахте духовных вкусов, вечно освобожденное и олицетворяет чистую духовную расу. Когда все препятствия к чистому воспеванию разрушены, тогда мое счастье пробудится». 
Здесь мы можем видеть что испытывает серьезный преданный когда воспевает Святое Имя, мы должны прилагать серьезные усилия когда мы воспеваем Святое Имя. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

"Я сегодня вечером давал лекцию, а потом пошел к себе в комнату и читал новости.
Никаких новостей. Просто новые вариации на старую тему.
Новость заключается в том, что Прабхупада все-таки прав;
"Обусловленная душа подвергается тройственным материальным страданиям и непрестанным пинкам Майи, и это ее болезнь."
Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами Махарадж.04.07.2013г

----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия о гуру удалена.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Бхакти Бринга Говиндв Свами Махарадж (27.01.14)
Со своей стороны хотел бы дать один дружеский совет:
Всем следует слушать Шрилу Прабхупаду, как только вы просыпаетесь утром, - либо слушать, как он говорит, либо слушать его пение, поскольку его трансцендентная звуковая вибрация несомненно вызовет образы Вриндавана в самой глубине ваших сердец.
Благодаря своему реализованному сознанию Кришны, Шрила Прабхупада воистину великая личность, способная творить чудеса

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Молитва, написанная в 2003 году Б.Б.Говиндой Махараджем:

МОЛИТВА, НАПИСАННАЯ ББ ГОВИНДОЙ СВАМИ
Отец наш, Творец, Хранитель и Разрушитель мироздания, мы, Твои дети,
собрались здесь сегодня и стоим перед Тобою. Пожалуйста, внемли нашим
молитвам.
Мы находимся на пороге темных дней в истории человечества и смиренно молим
сейчас Тебя вразумить вождей всего мира и нас вместе с ними.
Пожалуйста, пролей Свой божественный свет на наши сердца и отвори глаза нам,
грешным, а также открой глаза и просвети сердца всех тех, кто ведет за собою
этот мир, направив их на путь мира и света.
Ты вполне можешь сделать это, ибо Ты знаешь все и желаешь добра каждому.
Сердце Твое - обитель любви, сострадания, терпения и неистощимой доброты,
ибо Ты никогда не покидал нас, несмотря на все наши бесчисленные ошибки и
прегрешения.
Люди и нации этого мира, от крошечного младенца до самого могучего вождя, -
Твои дети, Твои отпрыски, твои крошечные подобия и частицы, корпускулы Твоей
энергии.
Поэтому, Отец наш, позволь же Твоим божественным добродетелям проявиться в
наших сердцах.
Пусть каждый из нас почувствует глубочайшее сострадание к своим братьям и
сестрам, на которых вскоре могут обрушится невыносимые страдания, и пусть
каждый из нас почувствует, какое сострадание Ты испытываешь к вождям этого
мира, которым предстоит принять судьбоносные решения.
Пусть же Твои терпение, доброта и мудрость воссияют в наших сердцах. Это
будет залогом того, чтомы сможем с честью вынести все испытания, избежать
недоразумений и понять друг друга, чтобы в конечном счете мир мог избежать
кровопролития.
О Господь, надели нас этими добродетелями. Ты наш Отец и Высший повелитель
всего сущего. Не позволь нам сражаться за то, что нам не принадлежит, ибо
плоды жадности и корысти всегда горьки.
Молим Тебя, веди же вождей человечества стезею мира, так чтобы ни один сын,
муж или отец не погиб, чтобы ни одна жена, мать или дитя не стали обливаться
слезами скорби. Веди же весь этот мир стезею мира, света и добра.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие Друзья ,
Вчера я написал о могуществе Акшая Тритии. Пожалуйста, внимательно прочитайте следующее сообщение... и, пожалуйста, подумайте, как вы могли бы помочь.
Восемнадцать лет назад я участвовал в удивительном трансцендентном празднике в Венгрии.
Это был фестиваль установления Шри Шри Радхи Шьямасундары на ферме Кришна Вэли в Венгрии.
Талантливые преданные венгерской ятры полностью спроектировали, построили и украсили этот храм.
Я уверен, что вы, мои друзья и преданные, все кто видел фотографии Радхи Шьямасундары и Их храма, можете подтвердить, что этот храм - один из самых красивых проектов ИСККОН. В течение многих лет Шри Шри Радхе Шьям, Их идеальный храм и высокие стандарты поклонения были для меня источником большого вдохновения.
И каждый, кто покупал мешочек для джапы в магазине "Ганга Прасад" во Вриндаване, несомненно запомнил улыбающееся, сияющее и неизменно озорное лицо Шри Говардхана Лала.
А сейчас, дорогие друзья, вам предоставляется замечательная возможность соприкоснуться с Шри Шри Радхой Шьямасундарой, послужить Им и испытать Их безграничную силу духовного вдохновения.
Пожалуйста, потерпите немного, и я расскажу вам об этой возможности...
В дождливый день Джанмаштами 1996 г. мне выпала большая удача спеть киртан во время установления Божеств. Их поместили на красивую великолепную симхасану, которую изготовили обладающие исключительным художественным талантом преданные венгерской ятры.
В тот день тысячи и тысячи посетителей пришли в храм Шри Шри Радхи Шьямасундары, чтобы получить Их даршан. Этот день поистине вошел в историю венгерской ятры и всего общества ИСККОН.
Высокие стандарты поклонения, предлагаемого Радхе Шьям, и тот факт, что ферма Кришна Вэли является лидером в продвижении и реализации принципа самодостаточности, стали еще одной "Звездой в короне" общества ИСККОН, работающего ради исполнения желания и распространения наследия Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады.
В то время, когда община преданных строила здание храма, местные преданные вручную создали прекрасный алтарь и декорации храмовой комнаты.
Команда, которую возглавляли мастер Читта Хари прабху, мастер Вишвамбхара прабху, мастер Таралакши матаджи и многие другие, соорудила "негативные" литейные формы и с их помощью изготовила "позитивные" алебастровые украшения для алтаря, которые затем собрали вместе, и опытные художники венгерской ятры затем великолепно разукрасили алтарь.
Храмовую комнату украсили с исключительным художественным вкусом красивыми картинами, на которых были изображены лилы Шри Кришны.
Затем на этот сияющем троне были установлены Божества Шри Шри Радхи Шьямасундары, Шри Говардхана Лала, Шри Гаура Хари.
Однако под влиянием вечного времени эта великолепная симхасана, сотворенная преданными Кришна Вэли, начала изнашиваться и рассыпаться.
Друзья мои, прошло почти двадцать лет, и область, где находится алтарь Божеств и главные пуджарские комнаты, нуждается в срочном капитальном ремонте.
Из-за срочности ситуации венгерская ятра призвала самого опытного в Венгрии резчика по дереву, чтобы он сделал копию симхасаны Радхе Шьям из самых лучших пород дуба.
Также перед ним стоит задача вырезать из дерева две симхасаны меньшего размера: одну для того места, где омывают Божества, и другую для постели, на которой Божества отдыхают ночью.
Кроме того, преданные заменят существующий мраморный пол, кровать, сидение для омовения и стены.
Далее, преданные установят новую природную систему обогрева для пола и алтаря.
Подумайте только... Алтарь с природным обогревом!!
Это передовая и захватывающая идея!!
Думаю, дорогие друзья, вы все согласитесь... Счастье - это Согретые Божества 
Преданные также заменят потолочные окна - основной источник дневного освещения, и заново распишут заднюю стену алтарной комнаты.
И вдобавок ко всему, вся изящная художественная отделка, позолота и роспись симхасан будут сделаны таким образом, что они будут выглядеть как будто выточенными из лучшего итальянского мрамора.
Целый год работы команды преданных потребуется для осуществления этого обширного проекта.
Но конечный результат будет такой, что Радхе Шьяму будет предложено исключительно красивое, долговечное и надежное место пребывания.
Помимо разнообразной работы по обновлению алтарной комнаты Божеств, преданные Нью Враджа Дхамы также расширят главную пуджарскую комнату, где Божества готовят к даршану.
Они сделают новые стеллажи для хранения украшений и ювелирных изделий Божеств, новое место для хранения изысканных одежд Шри Шри Радхе Шьяма, а также стеллажи для атрибутов поклонения.
Также в пуджарской они планируют установить систему обогрева пола и заменить плитку.
Дорогие мои Друзья в Фейсбуковском мире сознания Кришны,
Если мы все поможем осуществить этот план, алтарь и пуджарская будут полностью реставрированы.
Тогда исключительно преданные своему делу пуджари Нью Враджа Дхамы получат лучшие условия для служения их возлюбленным Шри Шри Радхе Шьямасундаре... Для Которых будут созданы новые прекрасные условия.
Полная стоимость проекта реставрации согласно бюджету составляет 400000 долларов или, для друзей из нашей европейской семьи, 290000 евро.
Благодаря щедрым пожертвованиям прихожан из Венгрии удалось найти и нанять опытного резчика по дереву, также было закуплено необходимое количество дерева.
1 октября 2014 г. божества Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундара переместятся во временный алтарь. В это время начнутся работы одновременно в комнате Божеств и в комнате пуджари.
И тогда, как любил говорить Прабхупада, "работа закипит".
По окончании работ Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундара перейдут на Свои новые симхасаны, в новую алтарную комнату, и в Их новом доме продолжится великолепное поклонение Их Светлостям.
Дорогие Друзья, пожалуйста, мне нужна ваша помощь.
До этого я просил вас помочь молодому преданному из Казахстана, Шьяму Прабху, в его борьбе с раком. Я был поражен до слез, когда вы с открытым сердцем отозвались на этот призыв о помощи.
Это была славная битва, но Шри Кришна в конце концов призвал Шьяма к Себе.
Затем я попросил вашей помощи на операцию по замене бедра для моей дорогой духовной сестры и духовной матери Лакшмимони Матаджи.
И опять я получил поразительную, ошеломляющую поддержку.
В письмах, которые я получаю от Лакшмимони Матаджи, она рассказывает, что ее операция прошло полностью успешно. С каждым днем ее силы возрастают и ей становится все легче двигаться. Через некоторое время она пройдут курс гидротерапии, это придаст ей еще больше сил и улучшит координацию.
И вот я снова с большим смирением обращаюсь к моим многочисленным друзьям в Фейсбуке...
Пожалуйста, по мере своих сил и возможностей совершите преданное служение для реконструкции и ремонта алтаря Радхе Шьям и пуджарских комнат в Нью Враджа Дхаме.
Совместно нам нужно собрать 400000 долларов или 290000 евро.
Если вы дадите хотя бы один доллар или евро, или пять долларов/евро, или пять южноафриканских рандов, или пять рублей, или пять рупий, или даже больше, тогда мы станем свидетелями того, как это важное служение будет успешно выполнено.
Пожалуйста, вспомните поговорку: "когда рук много, работа спорится".
И, Боже мой, ББ Говинда Свами - такой бесстыдный человек...
Если вы готовы заплатить всю сумму, я буду говорить о Бхагавад-гите у вас дома до тех пор, пока у вас уши не лопнут и глаза не повылезают из орбит,
Я буду наслаждаться вашим вкусным прасадом до тех пор, пока не наберу еще 10 кг, а я уже, Боже Святый, вешу на 10 кг больше нормы,
А потом я, переваливаясь как утка, выйду из-за вашего стола и упаду где-нибудь в состоянии полусознательного счастья,
А потом вместе с группой безумных преданных я буду петь киртан в вашем доме до тех пор, пока стадо трансцендентных коров Саурабхи не придет к порогу вашего дома и не выполнит ваши самые сокровенные духовные желания!!
Могу честно признаться, я пережил очень глубокие и прекрасные, переворачивающие душу киртаны в присутствии этих Божеств.
В общем, Радхе Шьям по-настоящему щедро проливают Свою милость сознания Кришны, и она течет и течет и течет... и еще больше течет и течет и течет.
Если кто-то из моих друзей захочет внести вклад в это великое служение и насладиться ответной милостью Радхе Шьям, то для вас есть несколько способов, как можно переслать пожертвование.
Можно сделать банковский перевод:
Account Holder (Beneficiary account) /Счет получателя/: MKTHK
Address of the Account Holder /адрес получателя/: Lehel utca 15-17.
Town /город/: Budapest
Postcode /почтовый индекс/: 1039
Country /страна/: Hungary
IBAN /номер счета/: HU52 1040 0951 4957 4954 4855 1110
Swift Code /код SWIFT/: OKHBHUHB
Name of the Bank /Название банка/: Kereskedelmi es Hitelbank
Address of the Bank /адрес банка/: Vigado ter 1
Town /город/: Budapest
Postcode /почтовый индекс/: 1051
Country /страна/: Hungary
Или... если это более удобно... вы можете пожертвовать через PayPal на адрес:
srsbookspp@gmail.com
(в примечании поставьте "Temple renovation")
А мои друзья в России и Казахстане могут перечислить деньги на QIWI Кошелек:
+79267332048 (в примечании напишите: "New Vraja Dham renovation" или "Нью Враджа Дхам" )
Дорогие Друзья, сегодня Акшая Трития.
Духовная деятельность, которой вы будете заниматься сегодня, никогда не прервется... она будет вечно возрастать.
Поэтому, пожалуйста, остановитесь на минутку и рассмотрите эту просьбу.
А затем, я смиренно прошу всех вас, широко распахните ваши сердца и помогите.
Мой опыт такой, что, большое пожертвование или маленькое, каждый рубль, который вы пожертвовали на служение Господу Кришне и Его преданным, принес огромную пользу.
Ваши бескорыстные пожертвования помогли проекту, а также - что более важно - служению святым вайшнавам, а самое главное - помогли вам самим в культивировании бескорыстного настроения чистого преданного служения.
Я заранее благодарю всех вас. Пожалуйста, поделитесь этим сообщением и перешлите его всем своим друзьям в Фейсбуке.
Я молюсь о том, чтобы мы все получили Божественную Милость Шрилы Прабхупады, Шри Шри Радхи Шьямасундары, Шри Говардхана Лала, Шри Гаура Хари и всех благословенных вайшнавов, занимающихся служением в Нью Враджа Дхаме в Кришна Вэли, Венгрии.
Спасибо большое вам всем.
Харе Кришна... Желаю вам всем очень много любви в настроении полного сознания Кришны.
С сердечным приветом,
Ваш слуга,

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами о Е.С. Б.Б. Говинда Свами Махарадже из лекции 13.07.2014:

"Однажды Говинда Махарадж мне сказал: 'Знаешь, почему я так люблю длинные киртаны? Всякий раз, когда я замолкаю, и начинает петь зал, я со всем вниманием и с концентрацией слушаю, как они поют, потому что я уверен, что наверняка кто-то в этом зале, хотя бы один, произносит чистое Святое Имя, и я пытаюсь его услышать'".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Преодолеть конфликты можно возвысив свое сознание — Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами

Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами провел в Пензе мантра-медитацию  

 Фото Философ, музыкант, представитель древней духовной традиции бхакти-йоги, один из духовных лидеров Международного общества сознания Кришны Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами посетил Пензу в минувшие выходные. Он встретился с последователями и провел концерт-медитацию. Перед началом мероприятия Говинда Свами Махарадж дал эксклюзивное интервью ГТРК «Пенза».

— Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами, Вы путешествуете по всему миру, уже не первый раз приезжаете в Пензу. Вы прошли большой путь от простого интереса к познанию учения Кришны до глубокого погружения в него. Почему Вы избрали для себя путь проповедничества?

— Наука сознания Кришны доставляет большую радость моей душе. Благодаря ей я многое понял о себе, кто я такой. Также она помогает мне смотреть на людей совсем с другой точки зрения. Вместо того чтобы видеть в людях мужчин, женщин, граждан какой-то страны, сознание Кришны учит смотреть на всех как на духовных существ. Поскольку я чувствую, что получил огромное благо от учения, и оно доставляет мне большую радость, я чувствую своим долгом делиться этим с другими людьми. 

Мой духовный учитель уехал из Индии на Запад, чтобы основать это движение, когда ему было уже 70 лет. Он приехал в чужую страну, ничего не зная о порядках этой страны, не имея денег. Но он хотел поделиться с людьми этой духовной наукой, потому что он знал, что она принесет людям мир и счастье. И я продолжаю его дело, потому что хочу видеть людей счастливыми.

— Часто ли Вы встречаете ярых противников и какие аргументы находите для их убеждения?

— Конечно, часто попадаются люди, которые сомневаются в том, что мы говорим. Но я передаю им информацию, которая содержится в наших книгах, например, в Бхагавад-Гите. Кришна поведал это священное писание 5 тыс. лет назад. Там говорится о том, что каждый из нас это не тело, а живая душа, находящаяся в теле. Там объясняется, каким образом можно понять это, занимаясь бхакти-йогой. Особо много противников я не встречаю. Приходят люди, у которых есть сомнения, но мы пытаемся прояснить их. 

Главная цель моей деятельности — поделиться с людьми знаниями. К примеру, вы хотите на даче посадить картошку, и своей дочери показываете, что такое лопата, как ей копать. Если это знание применить на практике, то в конце лета вы увидите плоды. Таким же образом мы объясняем людям эту науку и какие результаты будут в конце. Но мы не принуждаем людей ни к чему. 

— Что для Вас было самое сложное в начале пути, и какие практические советы по изменению своей жизни Вы даете своим ученикам сейчас?

— Самое главное — нужна решимость, чтобы остаться на этом пути. Кришна говорит: «Есть вид счастья, которое вначале приносит сладкий вкус, но потом становится горьким. Но есть и другая деятельность, которая вначале имеет горький вкус, но в конце становится сладкой». Наш духовный учитель учил нас вести жизнь духовных людей. Он говорил, что не надо принимать одурманивающие вещества, не вступать в незаконные отношения, не заниматься азартными играми, не убивать животных ради еды, то есть стать вегетарианцами. Вначале некоторые эти заветы сложно принять. Но я обнаружил, что даже с самого начала простое повторение мантры «Харе Кришна» приносит большую радость. С уверенностью могу сказать, что та радость, которую я получал, повторяя «Харе Кришна», давала мне решимость, чтобы продолжать духовную практикую. 

Также сложность в том, что медитация требует контроля над умом. В течение долгого времени наши мысли бесконтрольны. Наш ум тянет нас туда, куда не следует идти. Важно обуздать свой ум и не следовать за каждым импульсом. Этого можно достичь благодаря правильной медитации.

— Отличаются ли люди в разных странах по степени восприятия учения?

— Пожалуй, нет. Один из главных принципов сознания Кришны — это смирение, второй — терпение. Еще один принцип — мы должны оказывать почтение всем живым существам. На своем опыте я выяснил, когда ты путешествуешь и ведешь себя, основываясь на этих принципах, у тебя не будет врагов, везде будут друзья. Я проводил много времени в Средней Азии, в Таджикистане, ходил в индийской одежде, люди выбегали мне навстречу и спрашивали: «Какую культуру вы представляете?» и сразу завязывалась благожелательная беседа. 

Если мы хотим быть религиозными людьми и представлять какую-то веру, то важно быть смиренными и терпеливыми и оказывать почтение всем людям. Если я веду беседы с людьми гордыми и нетерпимыми, то это причиняет боль моему сердцу. Эта проблема стоит перед человечеством давно. Долг всех религиозных людей — быть представителями самой лучшей личности — Бога. Бог — самая добрая личность, поэтому религиозные люди должны быть добрыми и терпимыми. Я считаю, что представители всех религий, всех вероисповеданий должны очень близко сотрудничать, чтобы нести благо всему миру. 

— Вы родились в христианской семье, и уже в сознательном возрасте прониклись учением Кришны. Каким образом Вам удалось соединить это в своей душе?

— Мой дед был известным христианским миссионером в Африке. В 1912 году он отправился проповедовать. И я всегда видел в своем дедушке замечательного человека, наделенного самыми лучшими качествами. Когда мне исполнилось 20 лет, я стал кришнаитом. Мой дедушка приехал из Африки навестить меня. Ему было уже более 90 лет. Я приехал в традиционной одежде и был напуган, потому что не знал его возможной реакции. Оставшись наедине, дедушка терпеливо расспросил меня, что такое сознание Кришны, во что я верю. Насколько у меня тогда было понимание, я пытался ему объяснить. Когда я закончил, он посмотрел на меня с улыбкой, стал гладить мою лысую голову и сказал: «Сынок мой, всегда имей веру в Бога, и Бог всегда укажет тебе верный путь». Мой дед был прекрасным христианином, а я стал последователем сознания Кришны. Поэтому с ранних лет у меня сложилась уверенность, что люди, считающие себя религиозными, должны проявлять смирение, терпимость и служить другим людям. 

Мир сейчас в сложной ситуации и не видно, чтобы были какие-то улучшения. Я каждый день читаю новости и печалюсь. Я думаю, что люди должны объединиться и работать, чтобы возвысить сознание. Если наша жизнь основана на эгоизме, то проблемы в мире никогда не закончатся. Поэтому те люди, которые занимают высокое положение в обществе должны помогать своим подчиненным возвысить свое сознание, подняться над эгоизмом и тогда только мы сможем преодолеть проблемы и конфликты. 

— Куда из Пензы вы направитесь далее?

— Из Пензы я отправлюсь в Саратов, где проведу три дня. Потом поеду в Самару, Казань, оттуда перелет в Швецию, Литву, Финляндию. Далее планирую Дубай и Индию.

— Спасибо за беседу!

----------


## Гаурачандра дас

Скопирую сюда из FaceBook




> ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ О ВЬЯСА ПУДЖЕ В КАЗАНИ
> Наше почтение, дорогие преданные!
> Приглашаем вас на Вьяса Пуджу Е.С. Б.Б.Говинда Махараджа в Казань!
> Программа фестиваля:
> 8 января (пт)
> 12:00-21:00 - день заезда, расселение
> 9 января (сб)
> 8:00-13:00 - церемония Вьяса Пуджи - празднование 65-я Е.С. ББ Говинда Махараджа (KORSTON зал ПУШКИН)
> 15:00-18:00 - ПИР в Храме (п.Юдино)
> ...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие друзья!

Вчера мы потеряли сверкающую и молодую вайшнави здесь во Вриндаване.
Браджа Валлабхи, ученица ЕС Индрадйумна Свами ушла из этого мира в мир Раэйдхе Шьяма, в дорожно-транспортном происшествии около Радха Кунды, у Говардхана.
Она была очень умна, украшена красивой улыбкой, всю себя посвятила служению ее гуру, вайшнавам, и истинному возлюбленному, Радха Раману.
Ей было всего 23 года.
Теперь она будет девочкой много младшей, новой кишори во Вриндаване, чтобы служить Шри Рэдхе, поскольку Та служит своему Рамане.
Пожалуйста, вознесите молитву о ее замечательном отце и матери Сакхи Райе Прэбху и Врадж Лакшми Матаджи и ее сестре Каишори Синду..., которыя будут все переносить тяжесть разлуки с ней.

Шрила Бхактивинода написал;

Заблуждается тото, кто о смерти вайшнавов толкует 
ибо жизнь продолжается в звуке 
Вайшнавы умирают, чтобы жить, а живя 
Всему миру имя святое даруют!

Враджа Валлабхи, конечно, живет, и мы будем все помнить ее жизнь в преданном служении долгое время.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Фото Радхи Манохара Даса.
Радха Манохара Дас
9 ч · Город Кропивницкий, Ukraine · 
Из наставлений Бхакти Бхринги Говинды Свами (когда-то в начале девяностых...)

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Развитие взаимоотношений является важнейшим испытанием в жизни. Я чувствую боль, видя, что взаимоотношения в ятре напряженные. Мы должны честно признать других живых существ как частиц Бога, которые равны в глазах Господа.
Чаще мы не отдаем должное друг другу. Мы плохо думаем, действуем и говорим.
Чаще всего нам не хватает сил.
Часто мы видим что-то плохое в других и не видим хорошего. Часто мы пренебрегаем преданными и не ценим того, что они делают. Часто мы не находим времени для того, чтобы сказать что-то хорошее преданным.
Часто мы не можем подбодрить преданных продолжать борьбу с нашими непокорными умами и чувствами. 
Часто мы хотим установить бюрократическую и управленческую систему вместо человеческого взаимного понимания. 
Мы должны предлагать прасад преданным. 
Мы должны терпеть неправильные дела и ошибки преданных. Мы должны прославлять преданных. Это очень важно. 
Мы должны быть добры и чутки ко всем преданным, но не хотеть материальных чувственных удовольствий от них.
Мы должны помогать преданным, насколько это возможно. 
Мы должны внимательно слушать преданных и пытаться понять их нужды.
Мы должны слушать таким образом, чтобы люди могли говорить то, что у них на сердце.
Мы должны говорить с добротой и культурно, чтобы люди могли слушать.
Мы должны быть джентльменами, мы должны быть джентльменами, мы должны быть джентльменами! 
Мы должны стать вайшнавами! Мы не должны быть просто русскими, казахами или американцами, которые декламируют шлоки. Скорее мы должны следовать культуре Сознания Кришны.
Примитивное существование в качестве русского, американца или казаха никогда не поможет нам достичь чего-то вне телесной оболочки. Нам необходимо стать вайшнавами в наших словах, действиях и мыслях.
Мы должны быть готовы к взлетам и падениям и, тем не менее, продолжать свой путь.
Брахмачари должны быть джентльменами. Брахмачари должны заботиться о матаджи, но не желать чувственного удовольствия. Если человек хочет интимного контакта, тогда его больше нельзя считать брахмачари.
Он должен держать свои чувства под контролем и планировать вступить в семейную жизнь.
Женщин нельзя оскорблять ни словами, ни мыслями, ни делами. Это является преступлением и бескультурьем. Мы должны быть внимательны к женщинам и заботиться о них. Если их сознание будет окружено миролюбием, то все будет хорошо. Женщины чрезвычайно могущественны. Если они обеспокоены, всё вокруг становиться обеспокоенным. Итак, мы должны быть заботливыми по отношению к ним и защищать их.
Мы должны быть скромными в присутствии матаджи. В противном случае, мы будем обладать телесным видением, привлекаясь ими для удовлетворения чувств. Мы должны быть всегда скромными перед нашими матерями. Нам нельзя быть боязливыми. Мы должны быть принципиальными мужчинами. Мужчины с принципами будут уважать женщин как частичек Бога. Затем, если он желает быть защищенным, он должен сделать это через женитьбу.
Нам необходимо проявлять доброту и заботу. Давать приют, хороший прасад, хороший киртан, хорошую лекцию, теплый дом, теплую воду, теплую одежду, добрые слова — это не является чувственным удовольствием.
Тогда наше общество станет реализованным, и мы будем привлекать людей всего мира к Сознанию Кришны.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос : Какой должна быть наша медитация во время принятия прасада?

Е. С. Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами: Вообще говоря, нам нужно помнить, что прасад — это Кришна. Что Кришна по своей милости пришел к нам в виде прасада. Каждый раз, когда мы кладем в рот прасад, мы должны помнить, что это Кришна. Что можно поклоняться Радхе и Кришне, просто почитая прасад.

Когда я был с Индрадьюмной Свами, он рассказал мне одну историю. У Индрадьюмны Свами есть сын, ему 21 год. Он живет в Америке, учится в институте, очень хороший парень. Замечательный парень. Иногда он путешествует вместе с Индрадьюмной Свами. В прошлом году он был в Польше, принимая участие в фестивальной программе Индрадьюмны Свами. В этой программе также принимала участие Матушка Ямуна, одна из самых первых членов движения Харе Кришна. Она замечательный повар, супер-супер-супер-супер-супер повар. Она готовит в тысячу раз лучше, чем любая индийская женщина, и, возможно, в десять тысяч раз лучше, чем любая узбекистанская женщина. Она – очень хороший повар, и она путешествовала по всей Индии вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Всякий раз, когда они проводили большие программы в домах царей и очень богатых людей, те приглашали самых лучших поваров, чтобы готовить для Прабхупады. Прабхупада тогда посылал Ямуну на кухню учиться их мастерству. Так она училась готовить разные блюда, а потом она готовила их для Прабхупады. Она была просто супер. Да она и сейчас супер. Она готовила для Прабхупады и подавала ему прасад. Они присутствовала каждый раз, когда Прабхупада принимал прасад.

Итак, однажды сын Индрадьюмны Свами во время прасада похлопал отца по плечу и сказал: «Махарадж. Я хочу кое-что сказать тебе… С тех пор, как я приехал сюда, я постоянно думаю о матушке Ямуне. Знаешь, самое удивительное — это наблюдать, как она принимает прасад. Ты когда-нибудь видел, как она принимает прасад?» Тогда Махарадж стал наблюдать за Ямуной во время еды. Она брала каждый кусочек пищи с большим почтением и опускала его в рот очень аккуратно. Было видно, что она глубоко думала о чем-то, принимая прасад.

Немного позже Гаура-шакти, сын Индрадьюмны Свами, спросил ее: «Где вы научились так принимать прасад?»

«О, я всегда смотрела, как Прабхупада принимал прасад», — ответила она. Именно так Шрила Прабхупада и принимал прасад. Всегда думая о том, что прасад — это Кришна.

Еще Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал, что наши Госвами, принимая прасад, повторяли при этом Харе Кришна. Прежде чем положить в рот новый кусок, они произносили святые имена. Иногда в Индии во время больших пиров, в которых принимают участие многие сотни человек, можно услышать, как среди преданных, сидящих в рядах, то и дело раздается: «Хари, Хари! Хари, Хари!» — Прежде чем положить в рот следующий кусок прасада, кто-то говорит: «Хари, Хари», а кто-то: «Кришна, Кришна».

Итак, во время принятия прасада мы должны медитировать на Кришну. И тогда, просто принимая прасад и медитируя таким образом, мы сможем стать полностью сознающими Кришну. Можно осознать Бога, просто принимая пищу. Мне кажется, что я именно так и вернусь к Господу.

Принимая прасад. Прабхупада часто называл сознание Кришны кухонной религией.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

рузья, желаю всем вам счастливого Рождества!

Давайте вспомним о том, что в этот день явился Иисус Христос и принес послание мира, веры, надежды, бескорыстной любви к Богу и бескорыстной любви ко всем страждущим Божьим детям.

Наш мир в беде… в очень большой беде. Все Божьи чада страдают. Любые изменения на материальном уровне – это всего-навсего штопанье дыр посреди того потока напастей и проблем, которые сыпятся на нас.

В Гите говорится: 
мамаивамшо джива-локе 
джива-бхутах санатанах 
манах-шаштханиндрийани 
пракрити-стхани каршати

«Живые существа в материальном мире суть Мои вечные отделенные частицы. Оказавшись в обусловленном состоянии, они вынуждены вести суровую борьбу с шестью чувствами, к числу которых относится ум».

Материальные решения никогда не смогут унять те страдания, в которых мы живем. 
Однако жизнь в преданности Богу, жизнь, посвященная распространению послания Бога среди страждущих живых существ, сможет избавить от этих страданий. 
Потому что такая жизнь призовет милость Кришны.

Иисус обладал преданностью и твердой верой в то, что милость Бога навсегда восторжествует, даже в самых сложных обстоятельствах. И, как принято говорить, «его слова не разошлись с делом». Он никогда не отступал от своей твердой веры. Такой славный пример.

А теперь… небольшая история. 
Мой дед был святой личностью, христианским священником, посвятившим всю свою жизнь служению Богу, Христу и людям Африки. В 1971 году я встретился со своим дедом на семейном ужине у моих родителей.

Боже мой! Когда еще я так нервничал? Со своей бритой головой, шикхой, дхоти и тилаком я сидел в присутствии своего деда и всех его детей, моих дядьев и теть, родившихся в миссии в Конго.

Однажды мой дед немного задержался в саду, когда моя мать позвала всех на обед. Поскольку он был уже в почтенном возрасте, я остался с ним, чтобы помочь ему войти в дом. 
На самом же деле, он очень хитроумно создал эту приватную ситуацию, чтобы расспросить меня, что же это за «Кришна» такой. Он терпеливо слушал, пока я объяснял, чем занимаюсь. 
Затем я робко спросил: «Дедушка… это нормально?.. как ты к этому относишься?..» 
С большой любовью он улыбнулся мне и потрепал мою бритую голову.

А затем сказал: 
«Всегда будь верен Богу. Он будет направлять и спасать тебя на каждом твоем шагу». 
Он не стал упрекать меня за принятие другой традиции. Он не был жестким, категоричным или нетерпимым. 
Наоборот, он просто повторил послание Иисуса: «Люби Бога, служи Ему, служи Его детям, и Он всегда поможет тебе».

Итак, друзья, снова с Рождеством вас! Давайте, всегда помнить Иисуса, его жизнь, его пример. Он был совершенным сыном Бога. Он был сияющим светом посреди тьмы этого обеспокоенного мира.

Давайте стараться следовать его примеру и делать то, что в наших силах, чтобы помочь людям, страдающим от: 
своего собственного ума, чувств, дискриминации, неравенства, нищеты, войны, рабства, расизма, экстремизма, фанатизма, ненависти…

миллиарды животных истязаются и убиваются на бойнях каждый день… 
тысячи людей погибают в бессмысленных войнах 
люди страдают от республиканцев и демократов… 
люди страдают от Талибана и их родственных организаций… 
Этот список можно продолжать вечно…

Но давайте поможем им, поделившись с ними знанием о душе, Боге и наших вечных отношениях, которое мы находим в сознании Кришны. 
Благодарю тебя, Иисус, за твое появление в этом мире.

Благодарю тебя за то, что сегодня утром у меня появилась возможность поразмышлять о тебе… а также за то, что ты дал мне особое духовное вдохновение.

ББ Говинда Свами

Надеюсь, у тебя будет замечательный день рождения. 
Харе Кришна!!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Меня недавно спросили, что делать, если преданный оказался в состоянии комы. Я сказал, что нужно постоянно проигрывать Харе Кришна мантру, которую читает/поет Шрила Прабхупада, это трансцендентная звуковая вибрация. Она войдет в уши этого человека, и неважно, слышит он или нет, это воспевание проникнет непосредственно в его душу. 
Я могу рассказать вам одну реальную историю. У меня был один духовный брат, мы были очень близки, его звали Шьямалал. Он был одним из первых преданных из Индии, кто присоединился (к движению Шрилы Прабхупады). Он был бенгалец. Шьямалал был замечательным, совершенно замечательным человеком. 
Примерно 6 или 7 лет назад, около того, во время Ратха-ятры в Южной Африке Шьямалал подошел ко мне и сказал: «Эй, Махарадж, как дела?» Я сказал: «Хорошо! Шьямалал, а как твои дела?» Он ответил: «Хорошо!» и тут же снова спросил: «Эй, Махарадж, как дела?» Я сказал: «Хорошо! А как твои дела?» Он ответил: «Хорошо!” И снова: “Эй, Махарадж, как дела?» Он повернулся и стал говорить еще с кем-то, а я спросил Шри Мурти: “Что с ним такое?” Она ответила: “Не знаю, он стал всё забывать”. Вскоре после этого его направили в больницу на анализы (на тесты) и обнаружили, что половина его мозга была уничтожена раковой опухолью. В результате этого он потерял большую часть кратковременной памяти, но он продолжал помнить о Шриле Прабхупаде. Он всегда помнил о Прабхупаде. 
Когда диагноз о раке подтвердился, мне позвонили из Южной Африки и попросили объяснить всё семье Шьямалала. Я помню, как мы сидели в его гостиной, там собралась его семья, близкие друзья, и я сел рядом со Шьямалалом и сказал: «Шьямалал, у тебя рак мозга». Он расслышал, что я сказал, но, похоже, через пару секунд уже забыл. Я сказал: «Шьямалал, тебе недолго осталось». Он посмотрел на меня и сказал: «Махарадж, если я когда-нибудь тебя оскорбил, пожалуйста, прости меня!» Его жена была шокирована, дети были шокированы. И каждый раз, когда я говорил что-то Шьямалалу, он смотрел на меня и говорил: «Тадера чарана себи бхакта сане бас джанаме джанаме хой еи абхилас» Он говорил: «Мое единственное желание – чтобы рождение за рождением я мог жить в обществе вайшнавов, служа их лотосным стопам». Вот и всё, о чём он помнил: «Пожалуйста, простите мне оскорбления! Пожалуйста, позвольте мне служить Прабхупаде! Пожалуйста, позвольте мне служить вайшнавам!» 
Прошло какое-то время. Его пытались лечить облучением и прочими методами, но ему становилось всё хуже и хуже. И несколько последних недель своей жизни он провел в коме. Он лежал на больничной постели в коме, не двигался, ничего не мог делать. В тот день, когда он уходил, в его комнате были люди. И вот, пробыв в коме шесть недель, он неожиданно сел, открыл глаза, сказал: «Харе Кришна!» - и упал, оставив тело. 
Это реальная история, не какая-то придуманная, это правда. 
Он служил Прабхупаде, воспевал всю свою жизнь, совершал замечательное служение – и вот он вспомнил о Кришне в момент смерти. 
Есть много историй, подобных этой, подтверждающих, что даже мы, простые люди из этого мира, последовав наставлениям духовного учителя, даже находясь в состоянии комы, сможем помнить о Кришне в момент смерти. Или вспомните Шрилу Прабхупаду, он был совершенным преданным, но состояние его тела было плачевным, вы ведь видели фильм о его последних днях. В момент его ухода я находился у изголовья его кровати, преданные громко пели киртан, и в какой-то момент я увидел, что губы Шрилы Прабхупады стали двигаться таким образом, как будто он произносил «Харе Кришна». Ничего нельзя было расслышать, но это было «Харе Кришна». И в следующий момент цвет его тела изменился, и он отправился в духовный мир. 
Итак, мы должны прилагать усилия, это называется садхана-бхакти, мы должны продолжать попытки в течение всей жизни, мы не должны легкомысленно к этому относиться, потому что смерть - это большое испытание для нас. Мы не должны совершать множество глупостей и надеяться, что Кришна даст нам поблажку. Наоборот, мы должны быть очень серьезными, и с каждым нашим шагом мы должны стараться возвысить (наше сознание) хотя бы на немного каждый день. Повторять 16 кругов, изучать эти книги, хорошо следовать всем регулирующим принципам. Тогда мы сможем обрести милость Кришны. 

ЕС Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В эти выходные мы пели на пляже Дурбана в солнечной Южной Африке. Спонтанно так много людей присоединились к нам. Увидев это, я еще раз осознал, насколько универсален наш процесс: просто пение, танцы и пиры. Благодарю Тебя, Господь Чайтанья! Затем мы вернулись в новый Джаганнатх-Пури, наш храм к северу от Дурбана, и продолжили киртан.

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами

----------

